# What's the matter with my tadpole?(D.leucomelas)



## ferdder (Oct 24, 2007)

D.leucomelas 
Water:R.O water
Temperature:24~25 degree.
food:JBL Flake Food.
The front legs can't move. Sickness?
Please look at photos.


----------



## peter (Jul 2, 2008)

spiny leg syndrome


----------



## ferdder (Oct 24, 2007)

peter said:


> spiny leg syndrome


I have some tadpoles.How should I do?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I'd recommend do some research here on the boards. There's really no quick fix we can give you.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I've read that R.O water can be too clean for tads, and that spring water actually has certain tannins that help the tad out.... i use spring water tad flakes tadpole tea, and a bit of java moss, and never do water changes and so far ive had no SLS tads, maybe switching the water will help you...


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I have some leuc. tads at that exact stage and they _do_ all grow at different stages and rates but it looks the arms _are_ undeveloped while the entire rest of the tads look kind of plump.
Check out the threads on SLS- they are in the General Discussion section near the top of the page under "interesting past topics." 
Too soon to tell? Maybe... but without the use of their forelimbs they will never become the arcobatic predator the leuc. is meant to be. 
I hope for the best for them.

Good Luck with it.


----------



## ferdder (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank everybody for answers.
I know what is SLS.
I doubt the water.So I have added leaves to water.The system of spraying water.
A tadpole is put in a cup.UVB of every day.
I hope the tadpole is healthy.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

wow is that your tad set up? 
That looks great!!  
you make me jealous. :roll:


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

On some levels I wish people would be careful with the UVB usages in tadpoles.. The use of UVB is based on the reported success a number of years ago in a Zoo with a very very short exposure time. 

SLS is a syndrome and there are many many potential cures.. however the vast majority of them are nutritionally based and start with the parents. 

Ed


----------



## ferdder (Oct 24, 2007)

I want to ask everybody.The tadpole should eat several times every day.Can just keep water are clean.
How long does use of UVB.The tadpole will not be injured.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Usually you can feed them sufficiently once/day. 

The original study exposed the tadpoles to 15 minutes/once per week however it was eventually determined that the problem originated with the adults and not the tadpoles. Subsequent nutritional modification of the adults diet as well as exposure of the adults to UVB corrected the issue (see http://www.dendroworld.co.uk/BDGarchive/d_azureus.html) 

Ed


----------



## ferdder (Oct 24, 2007)

Ed said:


> Usually you can feed them sufficiently once/day.
> 
> The original study exposed the tadpoles to 15 minutes/once per week however it was eventually determined that the problem originated with the adults and not the tadpoles. Subsequent nutritional modification of the adults diet as well as exposure of the adults to UVB corrected the issue (see http://www.dendroworld.co.uk/BDGarchive/d_azureus.html)
> 
> Ed


Thank you for your articles. 
I will study carefully.


----------



## adamradage (Jul 21, 2008)

I currently have D. auratus tadpoles that are illuminated under a UVB bulb for about 12 hours a day is this going to effect the growth of the tadpoles?


----------

